# August Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is one of the toughest contests that I have ever voted in. All of them are great pictures!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

_*bump* _
Just 3 days left to vote and we currently have a tie for 1st place. If you haven't voted yet, now is your chance!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Took a while to make up my mind. Everyone's pooch appears to have had some wonderful R&R


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

voted, but what great pics to choose from


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

This contest is not fair! There should be at least five winners!!!
There are so many good ones, it is IMPOSSIBLE to choose just one.:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Way too many good shots here... but I picked one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photos, everyone!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poll closes tomorrow evening........... Have you voted?


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we have 80 votes with 30 minutes left.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner! Congratulations, *Claire's Friend*! You get to pick a theme for September. PM coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Congratulations, Susan Marie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, SM! Great picture!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats, Susan Marie! I love that pic...when's the next cruise?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats they were all great pics!!Waiting for Sept theme


----------

